# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوال از گزینه دو

## Baharbhn

سلام دوستان گلم
من ازمون گزینه دو نوشتم و جایی که ثبت نام کردم شماره داوطلبی و اس ام اس داده به گوشیم رمز عبورم کد ملی من هست ولی هرچی میزنم وارد نمیشه
مشکل از چیه؟حتما باید حضوری برم چک کنم؟

----------


## rey99

> سلام دوستان گلم
> من ازمون گزینه دو نوشتم و جایی که ثبت نام کردم شماره داوطلبی و اس ام اس داده به گوشیم رمز عبورم کد ملی من هست ولی هرچی میزنم وارد نمیشه
> مشکل از چیه؟حتما باید حضوری برم چک کنم؟


سلام با نمایندگی شهرتون تماس بگرین تا مشکل حل کنند

----------


## Baharbhn

> سلام با نمایندگی شهرتون تماس بگرین تا مشکل حل کنند


مرسی قشنگم

----------

